
The Language of the Language: Comparing compiler construction in Clojure and F# - emmanueloga_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8usj1fN9rs
======
emmanueloga_
This is so interesting because the meme is that functional languages with
algebraic types (Haskell, OCaml, SML, F#, Scala etc.) are the absolute best
for building compilers, but the author makes a pretty convincing case for
Clojure being also very up to task.

The author also doesn't stand for one or the other, but presents the trade
offs of working on compilers on each language and explains why Clojure is
actually a pretty reasonable choice for this task.

